# PC 7424 vs Hitachi vs Metabo vs Makita vs Chicago Pneumatic vs Milwaukee etc.



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello folks. I would like some assistance in choosing a new polishing machine.

I have a PC 7424 - and I hate it. It simply doesn't do a good job. I thought its maybe my technique, but after a while I'm starting to doubt.

I used my PC 7424 on a Toyota Corolla last w/end. Steps were as folows:

1. Rinse car with clean water
2. Wash using mitt (2 bucket method)
3. Dry with waffle micro-fibre towel
4. Clay car
5. Use 2 different pads to apply 2 different Menzerna products as follows:

(a) moisten pad with water
(b) apply an X of cream across pad
(c) before turning on, glide pad over surface to spread cream around
(d) use PC on setting 2 and go over panel slooooowly, in overlapping motions
(e) now turn it up to 3 and work it in
(f) turn up to 4 when polish begins to turn cloudy
(g) when most of it is gone, wipe with clean micri-fibre cloth

The results - I could this sort of finish by hand.

Anyway, I have been doing lots of reading and would like a rotary. The contenders are (in no specific order of pref.):

1. Kestrel SIM180 * c.£70 delivered - can't find much else on it*
2. Chicago Pneumatic CP8210 * 2.6kg, c.£175 delivered*
3. Makita 9227CB * c.£180 delivered, heavier than Metabo, switches well placed*
4. Hitachi SP18VA * c.£180 delivered - can't find weight*
5. Milwaukee AP12QE * 2.2kg, 2yr warranty, c.£150 delivered*
6. Metabo PE12-175 * c.£180 delivered, lighter than the Makita, but overheats  *

Questions I have:
1. Has anybody switched from the PC7424 to a rotary above? If so, which?

2. Should I add any others to that list? (aside from the Bosch, which is heavy and expensive)

3. Which of those 6 is the lightest

Any advice appreciated (except advice advising me to keep my PC7424  )


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

_Any advice appreciated (except advice advising me to keep my PC7424 )_

sorry, but you should be able to correct toyota paint with the pc - I've done enough of them 

I use a makita now though.....


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

nothing wrong with the pc 7424 , try using a decent compound cream is for cakes , or was it swirls lol
ah i see you used menz .
my advice and its not what you want to hear , to be honest , if you cant use a pc then dont even think of a rotary


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

...and the Chicago Pneumatic is the exact same machine as the Milwaukee (in a different colour and is more expensive...) so that is one less choice..... I have the Milwaukee and it is VERY light and pretty quiet - I think the lightest of the bunch you mentioned. 

Agree that you should be able to get good results with the PC, as I can do good correction on rock hard Audi paint, but it takes the right technique and a bit of time.


----------



## icedub (Nov 11, 2005)

Edit - some content removed incase anyone possibly offended - no offense intended.

You wrote:-

"I used my PC 7424 on a Toyota Corolla last w/end. Steps were as folows:

1. Rinse car with clean water
2. Wash using mitt (2 bucket method)
3. Dry with waffle micro-fibre towel
4. Clay car
5. Use 2 different pads to apply 2 different Menzerna products as follows:
(a) moisten pad with water
(b) apply an X of cream across pad
(c) before turning on, glide pad over surface to spread cream around
(d) *use PC on setting 2 and go over panel slooooowly*, in overlapping motions
(e) *now turn it up to 3 and work it in*
(f) *turn up to 4 when polish begins to turn cloudy*
(g) when most of it is gone, wipe with clean micri-fibre cloth"

I started with the PC (and still use it for plastics/ bumpers, ect) and now have a Makita Rotary. Saying this though I have used the PC to good effect on different paint types, including the tough VAG paint and have been able to get decent correction each time.

In the above I have highlighted the speeds you used, they seem far to slow. I use the PC on speed 3 for spreading the polish (menz IP/ FF, Megs #83/ #80), stepping up to speed 5 to slowly break the polish down, in slow overlapping motion as you describe. When polish appears to have gone clear/ oily film look to the surface, polish has broken down fully and can be removed.

If you are doing this and still cannot get the level of correction you require, try stepping up the cutting ability of the pad, or using a 4" spot pad of appropriate type to focus cutting ability of pad and polish. This has always worked for me, hope this helps.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^^....and nothing wrong with doing a good few passes at speed 6 with enough pressure to ensure the pad is only spinning at 1 rev/second


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

edit , sorry didnt want to put words in peoples mouths


----------



## icedub (Nov 11, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> ^^^....and nothing wrong with doing a good few passes at speed 6 with enough pressure to ensure the pad is only spinning at 1 rev/second


Aye, that as well. Also worth marking the backing plate with a black line so you can easily see how fast the pad is rotating, or if your applying too much pressure and stalling the pad.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks to all for their contributions - sorry its taken a while to get back, I have had a hell of a week and my 'net connection has also been playing up.

One think I forgot to mention is the way the PC vibrates. And the noise is horrendous - my neighbours complain when I use it on my drive! 

So it's a combination of things - the lack of what I want it to do, the time it takes, the noise and the vibration. This is why I want to swap.

Consequently, I would be most greatful for recommendations from teh above list


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

what ever happened to the likes of the g220 or udm ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

My understanding is the G220 is very similar to the PC7424, I wish to move on from oribital to rotary.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I've enjoyed my first year detailing with the PC. On BMW paint and no complaining neighbours either, however it did take time to correct the hard paint. I've now bought an Hitachi which I've only managed to practice with a few times. I'm impressed with it so far though and it is very quiet. It has all the bells and whistles expected of a quality rotory.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks Spitfire  Can I ask:

1. How heavy is it
2. Where is the speed setting switch located


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

KeepingItClean said:


> Thanks Spitfire  Can I ask:
> 
> 1. How heavy is it
> 2. Where is the speed setting switch located


1. It's 2.8 kg. 0.2 lighter than the Makita

2.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I can only comment on the machines I have personally used here...

The PC7424 - before stepping up to a rotary please do ensure you are comfortable using this - I know its loud, I know it vibrates but its one of the easiest introductions to machine polishing and teaches you a lot about the behaviour of various polishes that will all come in handy with the rotary. Also, as has been mentioned, get your speeds up on the PC to work the polishes more fully and it will perform more to your expectations (apart from the vibrations, which I am afraid are inherent to most if not all DAs).

Rotary wise, I own a Makita. Its a superb rotary IMHO, ergonomics are great with speed control nicely located for ease of use. Yup, its heavy, but this does not bother me as the tool feels good to use. Quality machine as well.

Metabo - nice light machine, its big advantage. But - it just didn't feel right for me, never really gelled with it they way I gelled with the Makita, and I know some people like its ergonomics but I simply cannot stand the position of the speed control switch. Its unforgiveably awkward I find to adjust in use comapred to the easy Makita.

But its all horses for courses at the end of the day, you'll find many others who hate the Makita for equally justifiable reasons.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks Dave / Spitfire - very useful info.

Thanks for posting the pic of the Hitachi up too - I like the position of the speed switch, looks very convenient. Does the Makita have a similar layout to the Hitachi above? I seem to remember teh handle is in a similar position, but I'm not sure about the speed switch?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Can the power button be on like the makita does?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Custom Detailers said:


> Can the power button be on like the makita does?


I don't follow


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

the Milwaukee is very similar in layout, with a dial where the speed control is, and it has a trigger under the handle with a lock, to lock the power on so you dont need to keep holding the trigger to keep it going - I think thats what Grizzle was asking... Has a side handle (not shown below but attaches where the black screw is) but not a D handle though...but that works nicely for me, and it has a decent area for applying pressure to the head where required.

I also like it has a quick release power cable that you can easily unclip to make it smaller to carry, replace easily - 6m long as well


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

KeepingItClean said:


> I don't follow


Is it a sprung trigger or an on/off switch?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Can the power button be on like the makita does?


Yes you can lock on the power. I'll bring it to the next meet and let you have a play.

Transit. It has a sprung trigger and a lock on button.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> the Milwaukee is very similar in layout, with a dial where the speed control is, and it has a trigger under the handle with a lock, to lock the power on so you dont need to keep holding the trigger to keep it going - I think thats what Grizzle was asking... Has a side handle (not shown below but attaches where the black screw is) but not a D handle though...but that works nicely for me, and it has a decent area for applying pressure to the head where required.
> 
> I also like it has a quick release power cable that you can easily unclip to make it smaller to carry, replace easily - 6m long as well


Thanks for the input. Can I ask if it has problems overheating? :buffer:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> the Milwaukee is very similar in layout, with a dial where the speed control is, and it has a trigger under the handle with a lock, to lock the power on so you dont need to keep holding the trigger to keep it going - I think thats what Grizzle was asking... Has a side handle (not shown below but attaches where the black screw is) but not a D handle though...but that works nicely for me, and it has a decent area for applying pressure to the head where required.
> 
> I also like it has a quick release power cable that you can easily unclip to make it smaller to carry, replace easily - 6m long as well


It seems a great machine :buffer: 
I own a PC 7336sp, a Flex XC3401VRG and a Metabo PE12-175. I like all of them. I'm very used to the ergonomics of the Metabo, but the one from the Flex is also great. And I see that it's the same as the Milwaukee, it will be easy to handle I think.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

does anybody sell a makita AND take paypal? 

its gona cost me £90 to repair mine, so i may aswell buy a new one and have 1 perfect, and 1 that makes a noise :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Would it be possible to buy the parts and repair it yourself cheaper?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

its £90 just for the parts  its making a nocking noise, not too bad at speed 1 / 2, but it hurts at 3+ :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> its £90 just for the parts  its making a nocking noise, not too bad at speed 1 / 2, but it hurts at 3+ :lol:


Is it just a bearing or something more. Reason I ask is that they may be charging a premium for a bearing that you may be able to get from the bearing manufacturer for a lot less. Just a thought.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

its the gear thing that turns the pad, and then the main shaft inside that turns the gear, ive damaged them both, and both need replacing


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

That's a pity. Is there a service interval for these? Like after so many hours run time?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

no idea mate, its only about 8 months old aswell  ah well, as long as it stays on speed 2, its just about usable, so ive bought a 4" backing plate for it, so im going to use it for bumpers only

then buy a new one for the rest of the car :lol: i just need to find some1 cheap who take PP


----------



## dnmac (Apr 3, 2007)

What about this company? Seems a good price & take paypal too by the looks of things.

http://www.powertools2u.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/powertools2u/9227CB/123744


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

dnmac said:


> What about this company? Seems a good price & take paypal too by the looks of things.
> 
> http://www.powertools2u.co.uk/mall/productpage.cfm/powertools2u/9227CB/123744


Recommended mate - got mine from there, very quick delivery :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

theres where ive seen it at the best price brand new.

but i didnt see the paypal logo :lol:

cheers for pointing that out :lol: ive now placed an order for it


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

What about a Rupes machine - they never seem to get a mention - Only rotary other than a siloverline i have had a play with and loved it just cannot justify the pricetag, PC will have to do for now


----------

